# gentoo von festplatte1 nach festplatte2 kopieren

## pieter_parker

habe gentoo auf einer festplatte installiert die nun zuklein wird, kann ich es nun einfach so auf eine andere festplatte umkopieren? kann ich das einfach mit dem mc rueber kopieren? oder welche parameter sollte ich beim cp verwenden?

----------

## Mr_Maniac

"cp -a $Quelle $Ziel" sollte eigentlich reichen. "-a" steht für Archiv und dann sollten Rechte etc. erhalten bleiben.

Ich habe so zumindest ein Gentoo erfolgreich kopiert.

Einziger Fehler, den ich gemacht hatte: Ich habe zu viele Sachen ausgeschlossen...

So habe ich auch /dev nicht kopiert, was aber auch statische Geräte enthält, die zum booten benötigt werden...

EDIT: @musv: Stimmt, dass habe ich ganz vergessen zu erwähnen  :Smile: 

----------

## musv

Zusätzlich zum bereits Genannten solltest du entweder die LiveCD, Knoppix oder irgendwas anderes booten. Dann mountest du die Quell- und die Zielpartition und kopierst das Ganze mit obigen Befehl rüber.  Damit umgehst du die Probleme mit temporär angelegten Verzeichnissen + Inhalten wie /dev /proc und /sys.

----------

## pieter_parker

danke fuer eure tips, funktioniert prima

ist es eigentlich moeglich per ssh..scp von der festplatte in pc1 auf die festplatte in pc2 zu kopieren?

auf dem zielrechner, wo das gentoo hinkopiert werden soll laeuft ein system, ein linux .. die platte ist in 3 partitionen aufgeteilt, boot, swap, und rest, ist es  moeglich ohne ein cd lw an den (ziel)rechner anschliessen zumuessen das alte system weg zumachen, und das neue per netzwerk drauf zukopieren?

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> danke fuer eure tips, funktioniert prima
> 
> ist es eigentlich moeglich per ssh..scp von der festplatte in pc1 auf die festplatte in pc2 zu kopieren?
> 
> auf dem zielrechner, wo das gentoo hinkopiert werden soll laeuft ein system, ein linux .. die platte ist in 3 partitionen aufgeteilt, boot, swap, und rest, ist es  moeglich ohne ein cd lw an den (ziel)rechner anschliessen zumuessen das alte system weg zumachen, und das neue per netzwerk drauf zukopieren?

 

Gute Frage... Erhält scp die Rechte? Wenn ja, sollte es klappen.

Was auf jeden Fall gehen sollte, wäre der Weg über NFS (eventuell auch schneller?).

----------

## pieter_parker

naja, was mir noch etwas kopfzerbrechen macht ist wie ich es anstellen soll das ich auf dem ziel rechner, wo ich das gentoo hinhaben will das alte weg bekomme, die platte hat 4,2gig .. und ich kann ja schlecht alles auf der platte loeschen und dann versuchen etwas von einem netzlaufwerk..nfs freigabe zukopieren

oder doch?

.. selbst wenn der platz aussreichen wuerde, wie kriege ich ein laufendes system weg was ich eigentlich brauchen wuerde um das neue drauf zukopieren?

ich hab eine 4,2gig hd die in 100mb boot, 200irgendwas-mb swap und rest aufgeteilt ist .. und 256mb ram in der maschiene

----------

## musv

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> .. selbst wenn der platz aussreichen wuerde, wie kriege ich ein laufendes system weg was ich eigentlich brauchen wuerde um das neue drauf zukopieren?
> 
> 

 

 *ich wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...solltest du entweder die LiveCD, Knoppix oder irgendwas anderes booten.
> 
> 

 

ssh, scp und nfs funktionieren auch mit LiveCDs.

----------

## pieter_parker

ja, aber ich wollte den rechner ungerne aufmachen muessen um ein cd lw anzuklemmen

wenn ich ihn aufmache .. koentne ich genauso gut die festplatte in den pc einbauen wo die festplatte haengt von der ich es kopieren will

----------

